# mounting aquarium on slightly uneven surface



## im_a_clownfish

Hi All!

I made a beautiful new wood cabinet/stand for my 65 gallon tank. I made it very strong due to the fact that a 65g tank can weigh 600lbs or more with all the rock and sand, water, etc, in in. 

One design flaw I made in the stand is that the plywood on the top that I will place the stand in is a bit concave in the middle. (I think the plywood was a bit warped). Thus, the four corners of the tank rest on the wood stand, but thats about it.

In the middle of the tank at the back, there is about a millimeter (thickness of a quarter?) between the tank and the wood. At the front in the middle, it's a bit more severe - maybe an eighth of an inch between the wood and the tank. 

Someone suggested using medium density white styrofoam to put the whole tank on, so that it will compress and adjust to the whole load and height, so that it will support the aquarium properly.

Does anyone have any better suggestions, and do you think the styrofoam will work well?

I've seen smaller aquariums (40g's) on metal frame stands that are only supported at the very edges all the way around the aquarium, but I still feel it shoudl be supported all the way around, especially in the middle so it doesnt bow down and crack/leak/break the tempered glass.

Thanks so much for any and all suggestions, experiences (bad or good) with uneven surfaces.


----------



## Fishfirst

actually you don't want to support glass on the bottom, thats how it cracks leaks and blows out... pressure on the glass from uneven surfaces on the bottom can do this very easily... however, glass that is held by a rim of plastic is the real way to go, very little chance of cracking there. Foam would probably work well in your case, using it just to go under the plastic.


----------



## im_a_clownfish

Really, so dont support it over the entire bottom? How can it bow out if its fully supported underneath tho?


----------



## Fishfirst

Glass is best supported on only the edges.


----------

